# One of the biggest dams in the world



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Barragem do Alqueva /Alqueva Dam - Portugal

The dam has lead to a 250km2 area of retained water.

Under construction:




























Completed:


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

neat design


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

impressive structure!


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

I am afraid that it has flooded nice rivervalley. But that's always the problem with energy production - it contradicts environment.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

True.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the lake have more than 1.000 km of borders :runaway:


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

simply amazing !!

very impressive...

:cheers:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Well i'll be damned....


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

^Clever :tongue4:

That's a whole lot of concrete.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Looks big, and that lake would be huge too.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Soufian said:


> Looks big, and that lake would be huge too.


Very true, Let's just hope that the water channels are built very soon in order for the water supply to reach the nearby cities.


----------

